# Help is needed...



## lady sting (May 27, 2009)

Hello folks....
I am trying to make a salt water tank *i/d*to keep some marine stingrays....I have a tank with 2.800 l of salt water ....it is a round tank ....so waht Kind of equipment do I need to have....I hope hear from you ....*#3 LADY Sting


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

You would need the same equipment as in a freshwater setup. But i would recommend that you get a protein skimmer to help keep your water extra clean. They aren't cheap but are well worth the money.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

I really would advise against trying to keep marine sting rays. You may find this thread useful.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/so-you-think-you-want-what-3937.html


----------



## greshmann (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello.

I am sure many of us, including myself, have come back home, only to know there was a power failure and the fish have died. We have a solution and are looking for freelance agents to profit from it. We have successfully deployed in 3 residences in Singapore, a Electricity Power backup solution of 4 hours standby during power failure for Aquarium Return pumps. The owners are happy and at last, they can go watch a movie or bring their family out without worrying about their life stock.

We need some freelance agents who will be able to get kick backs of $50 to $150 per sale. Kindly advice your interests via email. 

If this is not suitable to you, kindly advice how we may go about to advertise on your website about our products.

Thank you in advance and please reply direct to my email : ganesh(at)greshmann.com .

You may call me as well at 93551515 or sms +6593551515 for any further clarifications.

Nesh
M.D.
Greshmann Networking Pte Ltd (incorporated in 1995)


----------

